# Trying To Rename Outlook Profile via Registry



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I want to rename my outlook profile in the registry and did the following, but instead of changing the name of the existing profile, it created a new one and I can only see the old one in the Mail Applet in Control Panel.

1. Launch Regedit and browse to
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem\Profiles

2. Edit the DefaultProfile key by right-clicking and selecting Modify.

3. Rename the key to how you would like it to appear.

4. Right-click the profile you just renamed. It will be located at HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem\Profiles\

5. Right-click the profile and click Rename and rename it to the same as previous.

6. Close the Registry editor and then re-open the Mail Applet in Control Panel to find that the Mail Profile has been successfully renamed


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Did you try logging out of Windows then logging back in so the change can take affect or rebooting?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

That was the first thing I thought of also.

Rebooted, but no change was made.

Before I made the change in the registry editor, I use the function File/Export, and saved the file. 

Is it safe for me to now do File/Import to restore to previous.

T


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you did a backup then you could restore it, no problems, however I think you might have misunderstood the instructions. It should not ask you to rename to "the same as previous", it should say rename to "same as above". Lets look at what you do, go to the registry to the key:- 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows Messaging Subsystem\Profiles

When you click on Profiles in the right payne you will see the DefaultProfile it might be named "outlook"( whatever name you see here) you right click on this and select modify, "outlook" will appear highlighted in the value modify box and you type in here your preferred name, lets say "paulmail" OK and out of there.

Next under the same key expand profiles, you will see "outlook" right click on this and select rename here you type:- paulmail

Restart computer.


----------

